# NorthWestern NY request.



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Could it be possible for the good folk in Northwestern NY to do the following?

1. Blame Bush for the snow.
2. Demand the government to come and save you.
3. Get cops to loot Walmart.
4. Get the mayor to curse and yell on TV.
5. Accept welfare into your homes.
6. Shoot at each other.
7. Ask government officials to be incompetent..
8. Demand $2000 on a free ATM card.
9. Create a lawless society.
10. Cry more.

I only ask as there is no TV coverage of a snow storm that dumps 10' of snow. I figure some of the above would get the cameras there, so we can all see. 

Thanks.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

ThisIsMe;367819 said:


> Could it be possible for the good folk in Northwestern NY to do the following?
> 
> 1. Blame Bush for the snow.
> 2. Demand the government to come and save you.
> ...


Um... that stuff only happens during hurricanes silly...


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Frozen001;367829 said:


> Um... that stuff only happens during hurricanes silly...


You sure? I was thinking it was only when a hurricane comes near by and causes a flood. Ever see the limited footage of where the hurricane really hit? Sad to see whole neighborhoods flattened. 

I remember seeing 1 minute of footage from Mississippi, where the storm really hit. For blocks there was nothing but concrete slabs where many homes once stood. Reporter asked one homeowner "What are you going to do now?", "What else, rebuild.", he simply replied. Ya.... no real news there.

I did turn on the news last night in hopes of seeing something about the storm. Mother nature at it's worse, and darn near a miracle event, yet nothing. All I saw was some gold digger named Nicole Smith on the TV. Then again she might be mother nature at it's worse as well.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

ThisIsMe;367834 said:


> You sure? I was thinking it was only when a hurricane comes near by and causes a flood. Ever see the limited footage of where the hurricane really hit? Sad to see whole neighborhoods flattened.
> 
> I remember seeing 1 minute of footage from Mississippi, where the storm really hit. For blocks there was nothing but concrete slabs where many homes once stood. Reporter asked one homeowner "What are you going to do now?", "What else, rebuild.", he simply replied. Ya.... no real news there.
> 
> I did turn on the news last night in hopes of seeing something about the storm. Mother nature at it's worse, and darn near a miracle event, yet nothing. All I saw was some gold digger named Nicole Smith on the TV. Then again she might be mother nature at it's worse as well.


Yea the area of NY that has taken a beating is about an hour north of me... we seen only 2-3 feet from this lake effect storm... But up there near the lake they are used to huge amounts of snow, so things will be back to normal up there in a few days after the snow stops. A friend of mine's uncle lives up there and he said it is just amazing how fast the snow is piling up. I wish I had some bigger equipment because I would go up and make some big $$... I hear guys with loaders are getting $300+ to open up driveways..


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Work in Upstate NY*

Probably way too piled up to make any money with my F350 if I drove up there or do you think I could get ahold of a contractor in the area that is swamped & barely keeping up and get a weekends work..????


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Lynch & Sons Landscaping LLC;367996 said:


> Probably way too piled up to make any money with my F350 if I drove up there or do you think I could get ahold of a contractor in the area that is swamped & barely keeping up and get a weekends work..????


If I had some decent contacts I would be there in a heart beat. Does look like it might be calming down some???


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*All Weekend*

Weatherman says all weekend. 8 hour drive, but for 2 solid days & nights of work.... Maybe I'll just coldcall a couple contractors out there.... anyone here know somebody there?


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Lynch & Sons Landscaping LLC;368001 said:


> Weatherman says all weekend. 8 hour drive, but for 2 solid days & nights of work.... Maybe I'll just coldcall a couple contractors out there.... anyone here know somebody there?


Wish I knew. The few that frequent here are obviously out full blast working.


----------

